
Why you should study at Stanford - kul
http://www.garystew.com/?p=7
======
jmtame
I'll take Stanford over University of Illinois any day ;)

------
Alex3917
Stanford is an interesting place. On one hand, it is the birthplace of the
Silicon Valley school, a movement that believes the best way to measure the
value of a person is by what they can do for others. Contrasted with
meritocracy, what others say you can do as opposed to what you can actually
do, this seems to be a more empowering and productive economic and political
philosophy than anything in the history of humanity.

On the other hand, it's also the birthplace of intelligence testing and the
American eugenics movement, and played a major role in creating the
ideological foundations of the holocaust.

Both traditions are very much alive and kicking around there today, and what
the people you talk to believe depends very much on which side of campus
you're on.

It seems to be working out for the students though.

~~~
jdroid
A holocaust comparison turns up everywhere these days...

~~~
Alex3917
So you're claiming that the ideological foundation of the holocaust was not
the Buck v. Bell case and the American eugenics movement? If so, please share
what you know that mainstream historians don't.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I suppose the questionable part was that I was mildly skeptical that that
tradition was alive and well at Stanford. Do you have any evidence for that?

~~~
Alex3917
Well look at the members of the Hoover Institute: Donald Rumsfield, Condi
Rice, Shelby Steele, etc.

In the same way IQ tests were used to support white chauvinism by creating an
Us vs Them dynamic back then, the Soviet Union was used to create the Us vs
Them dynamic during the cold war and Al Qaeda is used to create it today. It's
a cheap way of drumming up nationalistic support by creating a common enemy.
Whether the common enemy is black people, Jewish people, the Russians, Al
Qaeda, Iran, etc., it doesn't matter, they're all used to advance the same
governmental policies. The Hoover Institute is today the center of this neocon
philosophy.

C.f. The Power of Nightmares:
http://www.archive.org/details/ThePowerOfNightmares

Also, they receive a large amount of funding from the Bradley Institute, the
same group that funds Charles Murray (author of The Bell Curve) and others who
write about using IQ as part of public policy.

